

Two accelerators find signs of a particle that nobody can explain - co_pl_te
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/06/two-accelerators-find-signs-of-a-particle-that-nobody-can-explain/

======
gus_massa
Another article with additional details:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5894449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5894449)

An important note is that the supposed particle combines two quarks and two
antiquarks, so it's not so completely unexplainable as the press article
claims. However, no one has yet confirmed a particle like this, then this
could be an important discover.

